# Ruger LCR vs S&W 442



## Jim (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with either of those?

Thinking of dumping my M&P 9c.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 23, 2010)

I've shot the Ruger. It's pretty small and I'm not a 380 fan. I've never shot the 442 but have a 649 Smith I've carried for over 25 years. The 442 with a +P load is far superior to any .380. I think the the most important thing to remember is get a gun you feel comfortable with and carry it. I doesn't help if you choose a gun that's too big to carry,then leave it at home.

If you like the 380 round,the LCR is about as good as any gun chambered for it. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2010)

I think you are thinking of the Ruger LCP which is the 380 Auto that Ruger Sells. The LCR is the equivalent of the 442 airweght from S&W.

I might stick with the 442 because S&W is about 40 miles from me.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know man, My mom has a 637(the aluminum/stainless version of the 442 I think) and I absolutely HATE shooting it. Even with light plinking loaded ammo, it sucks...its horrible when shooting +P...horrible recoil...worse gun i've shot thus far. I suppose if its gonna be one of those "safe queens" or never plan on shooting it much, probably won't make much difference. But if you plan on taking it to the range much, I would either keep the M&P or look into something else. I haven't really shot any other J-Frame style revolvers so I wouldn't know what to recommend, but I know I hate shooting this 637. I had thought about either looking into a steel framed .380 or possibly a different steel framed(figure maybe the heavier weight might help with recoil) j-frame for my mom to shoot(she's only pulled the trigger on this 637 like twice and won't shoot it again) because she is not able to handle this one.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 23, 2010)

Ya Your right about the LCR. I had the models messed up this morning. I still prefer my 649. A steel framed 38 with standard ammo is usually what I recommend for a carry gun for recoil sensitive people.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Dec 24, 2010)

The LCR has been my carry gun since I got it last year. I sold a 642 to buy it, and have been very happy with my decision. I have about 1000 rounds through it. You will not be disappointed! It gets kinda "snappy" with the +p ammo, but its a great gun.


----------



## thad. (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't have personal experience with either but found this video:
[youtube]79V95r6TdEk[/youtube]


----------

